# SXS Trailer



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm looking for suggestions for a trailer for a side by side. Which manufacturers/dealers do you guys prefer or use in the Houston area?


----------



## Fernandes8 (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm a newbie here. I also would like to know more about it. I will wait for someone good replies. Thank you!


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had a few different 12' trailer for hauling SxS's, mowers, etc without having to hook up a bigger trailer and Ranch King trailers are hands down built better than the others, they are a little more expensive but they use Dexter axles, all LED lights, and heavier materials, to me its worth it just for the heavy duty fenders you can stand on without worry.


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

*Diamond C*

For whatever reason, I never got responses to this question ('til today). I had a buddy of mine help me with as little as he knew and what info we could scrounge up. I ultimately went with a Diamond C. 12' x 6' or 7', I can't remember now. With the exception of your top tier brand names, I found that all of what I would call the middle Tier trailers around that size to be built about the same and priced in and around the same. There was a dealer close to my home that sold the Diamond C and I went with it. I've had it for a couple months and I have come away with the following:-

I went with 12' single axle length, it allows me to turn tightly in "narrow" roads, paths or limited turning radius. Give a lot of thought to length vs usage.
My main intent was to carry my SXS that is basic and relatively light, my rails and frame are angled iron. I do not secure to the rails. Give a lot of thought as to how you intend to secure your machine.
I went with wooden planked flooring. Makes for a lighter trailer but is noisy when the trailer is empty. I cannot compare to a metal floored unit as I have no experience with one.
I would recommend spring loaded tailgate with handles. I believe mine to be about 4' high when closed, I know of a few guys that have cut them down or just got trailers with shorter gates. Personal preference.
There are a couple variations of hitches out there. The Diamond C has a stout trailer connection (electrical). This I like a lot. I wish most builders would go this route.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

texas trailer supply

bought mine there and great price 

Texas Trailer Supply – Trailers For Sale In Houston Tx | Austin Texas


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> texas trailer supply
> 
> bought mine there and great price
> 
> Texas Trailer Supply – Trailers For Sale In Houston Tx | Austin Texas



disregaurd


----------

